# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Trip to Poland-Krakow

## slowder

Hi,
I have a plan to visit Krakow in Poland next week and i would like to visit Auschwitz-Birkenau camps and Salt Mine. I found www.krakowdiscovery.com and www.krakowtrip.co.uk companies. They offer acceptable price for trip in one day (share group tours). Does anyone used these companies?? Maybe some recommendation? I do not want to visit camps on your own.

----------

